# 2014 Olympic TV schedule



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

I found this page at NBC. If you enter your zipcode and TV provider, it shows what is airing,when and on which channel. I found that IE displays the page better than FireFox. Hope it comes in handy for you.....

link: http://www.nbcolympics.com/tv-listings


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Is there going to be coverage of the opening ceremony (or has it already taken place)?

EDIT: Never mind. Apparently it's Friday.

It is relatively difficult to find what you're looking for in the scrolling guide.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

NBC will stream everything live on the internet, to those with qualifying satellite or cable subscriptions, except the Opening and Closing Ceremonies. Even though I am a long time Dish subscriber, I am not in the right tier to qualify for internet streaming. In the past you had to subscribe to AT 250 and above. I've no reason to believe that will change, which is why I will watch everything live, including the Opening and Closing ceremonies on the BBC and/or CBC.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

harsh said:


> Is there going to be coverage of the opening ceremony (or has it already taken place)?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind. Apparently it's Friday.
> 
> It is relatively difficult to find what you're looking for in the scrolling guide.


At the top of the page, there are links to the various sports. By clicking on them you can narrow down your search....


----------



## rajmarie (Apr 3, 2012)

Pete K. said:


> NBC will stream everything live on the internet, to those with qualifying satellite or cable subscriptions, except the Opening and Closing Ceremonies. Even though I am a long time Dish subscriber, I am not in the right tier to qualify for internet streaming. In the past you had to subscribe to AT 250 and above. I've no reason to believe that will change, which is why I will watch everything live, including the Opening and Closing ceremonies on the BBC and/or CBC.


You havent mentioned your tier....but..if you have AT200..then you are in luck now. From Jan 29th onward...Dish is now having NBCSN as part of AT200 and upward. So you can watch that channel if you have AT200 or above...plus access NBC online LIVE stream as Dish is one of the participating provider. Plus...you can on to Dishanywhere.com & login to your account and nearly all ComcastNBC channels that are part of the package is available for LIVE streaming eg NBCSN, USA network, MSNBC, Golf etc.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

rajmarie, That is great news. Finally!


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

this kills me. They have 4 stations dedicated to the Olympics and because of the time difference, can do the majority of the coverage in off hours on everyone of those stations. Yet they still won't show just about anything live. For example, if you want to watch any of the alpine skiing, you are stuck with their crappy prime time coverage that will only show 2 or 3 skiiers.

I'll hold off comments about their live Internet streaming until I can see it. However, if it's as bad as it was last time, it looks like I'll be watching "other" internet streams again this year.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Live plus a highlight fast moving from one spot to the next during primetime is the way they should do it IMHO.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Instead of bouncing around the guide how hard would it be for Directv to add mirrors of the channels in a block of the 700's or something similar? 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Or add a mosaic channel?


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

James Long said:


> Or add a mosaic channel?


The flyer that was in my last bill said that there will be an "Olympics Mix Channel " on 205....Plus the "Red Button" will work on 220,242,355,356, with schedules of upcoming events and other features....Kinda like they do for the major Golf and Tennis events.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

That's a fine feature, the mix channel.

Looks like opening Friday at 7:30 pm PST, on* my local NBC.* Snowboarding apparently on the night before, same bat channel. -So if events precede the opening, do they count?? 

Does everyone else see that their local NBC does the same, and is it the same time on East Coast?


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Getteau said:


> this kills me. They have 4 stations dedicated to the Olympics and because of the time difference, can do the majority of the coverage in off hours on everyone of those stations. Yet they still won't show just about anything live. For example, if you want to watch any of the alpine skiing, you are stuck with their crappy prime time coverage that will only show 2 or 3 skiiers.
> 
> I'll hold off comments about their live Internet streaming until I can see it. However, if it's as bad as it was last time, it looks like I'll be watching "other" internet streams again this year.


Agreed! Very disappointed that once again none of the Alpine Skiing is live. Guess I will be staying up late to do some online streaming. Looks like most of the live events will be figure skating and some hockey on NBC Sports Network, which not everyone has in their basic package. And I don't plan to upgrade to a higher package just for that channel.

Here's a good link with a complete NBC Olympic coverage for all days and networks all in one page:

*NBC Olympic Coverage for 2014 Sochi Olympics: February 6-23, 2014*
http://www.examiner.com/article/nbc-olympic-coverage-for-2014-sochi-olympics-february-6-23-2014


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Is that better than the one cited in post 4?


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

Just did some quick checking as a live figure skating event is going on.

BBC - tv and online streaming
CBC - tv and online streaming
NBC - online streaming

So you can at least watch a live stream on NBC. But they seem to have stuck with the same poorly designed full screen interface that they did last Olympics. A thick bar on the top and on the left and right sides which is annoying, compared to CBC and BBC who have true full screen. So once again the CBC and BBC will get most of my attention.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

On my computer screen, there are very narrow bars down the sides. The top ca. 10% is a bar where they are putting information. Much better than crawls along the bottom. I think the presentation is excellent.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> On my computer screen, there are very narrow bars down the sides. The top ca. 10% is a bar where they are putting information. Much better than crawls along the bottom. I think the presentation is excellent.


When you blow it up to full screen on a 60" display it looks bad, especially compared to two other feeds that fill the screen completely. Better than nothing, but no idea why they can't go true full screen with the content. Well I do have an idea why. I am guessing they will fill it with some advertising like last time.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

SportsMix 205 has the "Red Button" Olympics Menu up and running now. You can view upcoming programing for viewing or recording....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

anleva said:


> When you blow it up to full screen on a 60" display it looks bad, especially compared to two other feeds that fill the screen completely. Better than nothing, but no idea why they can't go true full screen with the content. Well I do have an idea why. I am guessing they will fill it with some advertising like last time.


? Is there any stream meant for computer or iPad display that looks decent on a large TV monitor?? What do you mean by full screen? Because with differing ratios of the original HD, something has to be chopped off to get to "full screen" on your computer screen, unless it's 16:9. Is it?

The NBC feed looked just fine on my MacBookAir.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

If you go to the Sports Mix (ch. 205), you can see the Olympic sked, search by sport, etc. Nice.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> ? Is there any stream meant for computer or iPad display that looks decent on a large TV monitor?? What do you mean by full screen? Because with differing ratios of the original HD, something has to be chopped off to get to "full screen" on your computer screen, unless it's 16:9. Is it?
> 
> The NBC feed looked just fine on my MacBookAir.


Yes, I watch many HD streams that look good on a large TV. They fill the entire display, no black bars. The BBC and CBC HD feeds look so much better than the NBC feed. Not even debatable.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

"Filling the entire display" is way down the list for many when it comes to PQ. Number of pixels and quality of said pixels are what matter.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> "Filling the entire display" is way down the list for many when it comes to PQ. Number of pixels and quality of said pixels are what matter.


The BBC, CBC and NBC feeds are all HD, and appear to be of similar resolution. However the CBC and BBC feeds have no black bars and no advertising and at full screen fill up the screen. I prefer that. It sounds like black bars and advertising is your thing. To each his own.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Not quite my thing. It's simply that black bars have nothing to do with PQ for many people, and that some others are disturbed by their presence. So, indeed: To each his own.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

So far the streaming off the website hasn't been too bad on my laptop. We have that hooked up to the TV via HDMI and it seems to fill the entire screen for us (except for the little blue Olympics bar at the top and a couple of very narrow black bars on the left and right).

The only thing I wish NBC would do is put links on the results/schedule page to the replays or the streams. I keep seeing the results on the various pages when I am trying to find the page that has the links to all the streams. Hopefully I have the right steam page booked marked now and can avoid that in the future.

I still wish NBC would show the stupid events overnight when they are actually taking place. I'd rather DVR them and then play them back instead of having to hassle with the laptop. I guess they are making too much money from their various Infomercials to skip them.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is Olympic coverage overnight ... but sports that will be broadcast in prime time are withheld from earlier airing.

Tonight (Monday morning) coverage begins at 3am until 7pm on NBC Sports Network, 5am-8am on USA, 10am-Noon on MSNBC and 5pm-8pm on CNBC. NBC local affiliates have 3pm-5pm then 8pm-4:30am (with a break for news).

Of course, if you're looking for ONE sport (such as curling) you'll have to record hours of coverage and skip other sports. They like to bounce around.


----------

